# Scottsdale Culinary Institute



## efontaine (Sep 17, 2003)

I am a admissions representative here at SCI and would like to help any and all individuals with questions. I am not a tuition planner, but I will do my best to answer any and all questions in a timely manner.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Welcome to cheftalk, efontaine; we look forward to many worthwhile contributions from you! Especially coming from one of the top culinary schools in the country.


----------



## pepsiholic (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey, nice to see ya. I'll be attending SCI come next August, pretty excited.

How hard is it to find a job in the area, especially around the time I'm going: August '04 - Nov '05.

EDIT: NM, saw that the 5:30am classes end around noon. Great, enough time to get in some study and get ready for the part time job. Then sleeeeeeeeep, until about 3am


----------



## efontaine (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey, great to hear from you Pepsi!!You need to talk to Bob Bernet, he is the head of career services. I have had no problem placing all of my students into a job, the market right now is flooded with great opportunities! Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## pepsiholic (Sep 9, 2003)

I've received a letter from the career services team at SCI, includes bob barnet, about Part Time jobs. It includes an interview form for me to fill out. I will also send Bob my resume, so he can look over it and see if there needs to be any changes made to it, or if he has an suggestions.


----------



## efontaine (Sep 17, 2003)

Pepsi,

Sounds like you're doing everything right! Ask Bob to send you either via email or regular mail, the up to date job openenings. They come out every week. If he cant get it for you, let me know, I have a copy. Good luck. I'll talk to you soon.: bounce:


----------

